# AccuWeather's Weather Outlook 09-10



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm starting to hate Joe Bastardi.

From AccuWeather.com :

"According to AccuWeather.com's Chief Meteorologist and Expert Long Range Forecaster Joe Bastardi, winter will be centered over an area from Maryland to the Carolinas as a fading El Niño results in the stormiest and coldest pattern in recent years.

Bastardi predicts the current El Niño will fade over the winter and will probably not have as much of a role in the overall weather pattern as one would think during a typical El Niño year. In July, Joe was the first to talk about how the fading El Niño will play a role in the winter forecast. This fading El Niño pattern will lead to a stormier and colder winter in the southern and eastern United States. While the El Niño is fading this winter, other factors are pointing to a winter very similar to that of 2002-2003.

A colder, snowier winter would mean added snow removal efforts, more travel delays and extended school closures, especially for the southern schools where snow and ice is predicted.

Be sure to visit AccuWeather.com's Facebook page for a behind the scenes look at our winter forecast, including Joe's answers to some of our Facebook Fan questions!

Northeast and Mid-Atlantic

The areas that will be hit hardest this winter by cold, snowy weather will be from southern New England through the Appalachians and mid-Atlantic, including the Carolinas. Areas from Washington D.C. to Charlotte have had very little snowfall the past two winters. This season these areas could end up with above-normal snowfall.

Northern areas, including Buffalo, Boston and Maine, have been hit hard the past couple of winters, but will see normal snowfall with temperatures slightly below normal this winter.

However, the traditional lake-effect areas of western New York may see local variations of heavier snows. Bastardi adds that while these areas will have a normal winter, the areas farther south that have escaped from the snow and cold the past couple of winters will see the worst winter conditions in the form of snow and cold.

Cities such as New York, Boston and Philadelphia could get up to 75 percent of their total snowfall in two or three big storms.

While some parts of the Appalachians did have harsh winter weather in the form of ice last year, this winter could be one of the snowiest since 2002-2003, when up to 80 inches fell in many places. Snowfall totals this year could reach between 50 and 100 inches in the Appalachians.

Last winter, the usage of salt was way up because of the number of ice storms. Salt supplies could be compromised again this year for state and local road crews that battle the winter weather. On the other hand, ski resorts could have a great year with plenty of powder for skiers.

The storm track that could develop this year will bring storms into Southern California, then across the South and up the Eastern Seaboard. That track will lead to the normal amount of nor'easters from Cape Hatteras to New Jersey.

This type of storm track will differ from that of the past two years, when storms tended to take a track farther west from Texas into the Great Lakes. That track into the Great Lakes brought unseasonably mild weather to the major East Coast cities, keeping them on the rainy side of the storms.

The South

The track this year right along the Eastern Seaboard would put the major cities on the cold, wintry side of the storms. Areas form Atlanta to Charlotte could have several snowstorms this year, which is something that this region has not seen in a while.

The Interstate 20 corridor from Dallas to Atlanta will be a strike zone for ice and snow, given the storm track and proximity to cold air. By the end of the winter, people from Dallas to the Carolinas could say "Wow, we had snow this year!" said Bastardi.

Midwest and Plains

The Midwest and central Plains could get a break this winter, given that past couple of winters have been cold and snowy. Places such as Chicago, Omaha, Minneapolis and Kansas City may have below-normal snowfall and could even average a bit milder than past years.

However, Oklahoma into Texas will be where the cold will lead to ice and snow, and it is not out of the question that snow and ice are as far south as College Station and San Antonio, Texas.

West and Pacific Northwest

A warm and somewhat dry weather pattern is expected from the Pacific Northwest into the northern Plains. The typical barrage of winter storms that hit Seattle and Portland may not occur this winter, which would lead to below-normal precipitation.

The core of the wet weather will be south of San Francisco into southern California and the Southwest. While some people across Southern California fear the El Ni intense rains, mudslides and flooding as seen this fall.

For example, Los Angeles could have 110 percent of normal rainfall and the Sierra and Southwest mountains will have the normal amount of snowfall which is good for skiers.

The Olympics

The Olympics in Vancouver, British Columbia, from Feb.12 to 28 could be impacted by the lack of snow and cold weather this winter. It is possible that a dry and mild pattern will develop very near to or during the time of the Olympics."


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of him either but his long range forcasts do tend to be pretty good. I hope this year he is wrong.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I hope he's right. I wouldn't mind an easier winter here.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

hmmmm, I hope he is wrong about Boston.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow in the bulls-eye yet again....:laughing: I will believe it when i see it..that's how i roll


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

Yup thats how it works, buy new equiptment, they take the snow out of the forcast 

Hope they are wrong.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I kinda hope their right also. We had a hard winter last season and wouldnt mind a lighter one this season, then again, no jobs here so everyone with a plow wants to make some money


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope he's wrong about the upper midwest. We need to get a couple good whoppers to thin out the low ballers a bit.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

I hope we get a Halloween blizzard like back in 91 i think we are do for another one


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hope they are right. We need some average or below snow years to weed some of the schmucks, the more events the better the chance they have to spread out their losses.


----------



## tutianoburgante (Feb 4, 2009)

I will pray for no SNOW..


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

I dont agree with him.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

wizardsr;828804 said:


> We need to get a couple good whoppers to thin out the low ballers a bit.





Longae29;828958 said:


> We need some average or below snow years to weed some of the schmucks, the more events the better the chance they have to spread out their losses.


One of you wants more snow to thin out the lowballers...and one of you wants less snow to weed out the schmucks...

lol...good luck with all that.


----------

